# Replacing fluorescent lighting with LED lighting help.



## Avant

Hey Guys, 

So I am looking to take out my old fluorescent lighting and replacing with 4 to 6 LED recessed lights.
 There is only one light switch that controls the lights.  It looks like they are wired in series and then each light has a ballast.  There is only the one line coming out from the ceiling that wires to the first light, then to the 2nd then to the third. 

If i remove the current lights, can I take that one line and just run the new LED recessed light sin parallel?  The switch for the kitchen lights is a two switch unit. one for the hallway and one for the kitchen. 

Is there anything else I would have to do?  Looks pretty straight forward but just want to make sure.

Thanks


----------



## Sparky617

It isn't really a series/parallel thing.  Here is a simple diagram to show you how it is done.  What kind of LED fixtures are you looking to install?  If you are looking at recessed cans   Your Fluorescent lights use the fixture as the wiring enclosure, with a can light the fixture is the wiring enclosure.  Any junction boxes need to be accessible from either the attic or through the ceiling.   

http://www.buildmyowncabin.com/electrical/wiring-multiple-lights.gif

I've installed these on a project.  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...an-Disk-Light-CE-JB4-600L-27K-E26-2/206105620  They install on a standard old work box.

Old work ceiling box:  http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-Gang-18-cu-in-Round-Old-Work-Ceiling-Box-B618RR/100404072


----------



## Avant

Sparky617 said:


> It isn't really a series/parallel thing.  Here is a simple diagram to show you how it is done.  What kind of LED fixtures are you looking to install?  If you are looking at recessed cans   Your Fluorescent lights use the fixture as the wiring enclosure, with a can light the fixture is the wiring enclosure.  Any junction boxes need to be accessible from either the attic or through the ceiling.
> 
> http://www.buildmyowncabin.com/electrical/wiring-multiple-lights.gif
> 
> I've installed these on a project.  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...an-Disk-Light-CE-JB4-600L-27K-E26-2/206105620  They install on a standard old work box.
> 
> Old work ceiling box:  http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-Gang-18-cu-in-Round-Old-Work-Ceiling-Box-B618RR/100404072



Pretty similar to those LED's is what I am looking for.  It is on my first floor so there isnt a ton of space to work with.   

Here is a picture of the current lights.


----------



## Avant

Here is what I want to setup. 

Currently one switch and 3 wires that are currently up there to work with.   I just want to make sure i can wire this with out running any additional wires back to the switch.  Should be straight forward but wanted to make sure.


----------



## nealtw

The first link in post 2 will work fine, no extra wires.

If this is top floor with insulation in the attic, special pot lights for that.


----------



## Avant

nealtw said:


> The first link in post 2 will work fine, no extra wires.
> 
> If this is top floor with insulation in the attic, special pot lights for that.



Yea, I will be getting IC fixtures.  Its bottom floor with insulation between floors.

So with the three wires that are currently coming from the switch.  I should be able to wire 4 lights in parallel?


----------



## nealtw

Yes Black to black in all fixtures, white to all white in all fixtures, ground to ground in all fixtures


----------



## Sparky617

If you go with what I had in the second link I provided you don't need a can or a pot light.  They mount to a standard old work box and as an added bonus you don't need to buy a separate trim ring.

One challenge in doing new lights with a floor above is running the wires between joist bays unless your ceiling was strapped before they put up the drywall.  Around here strapping the ceiling is pretty rare.


----------



## Snoonyb

Also, besides the wiring, there is the light color, or temperature, you are accustom to in the kitchen.

2700 is a yellow light and 6500 is a blue, or daylight, in the spectrum.


----------



## Sparky617

Soft white or yellow.  In the application we put them in the 2700K soft white color was perfect. One note, I tried to dim these with a LED compatible dimmer and they strobed.  We decided we didn't really need to dim them so I just put in a regular on/off switch.

A different brand dimmer may work better.


----------



## Avant

awesome.  So if i wire up all the color codes wires I should be good.  I thought wiring like that would be a series circuit and they would be dimmer than normal.  

There is about 2-3 feet above the ceiling so there is a little room but not a ton.

Thanks gang.  Should be able o knock this out this weekend.


----------



## Avant

Also, being that it is one switch and installing 4 lights.  Is there a certain wattage per light i should buy?


----------



## Snoonyb

Avant said:


> Also, being that it is one switch and installing 4 lights.  Is there a certain wattage per light i should buy?



It will depend upon how you lamp the fixtures, IE., the color of the light you were using in the fluorescent fixtures.

As a for instance, a 3000K led, which is in the cool white of the spectrum, operates on 32watts, which is about 100 lumens per watt.

There are more efficient models from other mfgs.

CREE, as a for instance, has LED's operating at 300 lumens per watt.


----------



## Avant

Sparky617 said:


> I've installed these on a project.  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...an-Disk-Light-CE-JB4-600L-27K-E26-2/206105620  They install on a standard old work box.
> 
> Old work ceiling box:  http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-Gang-18-cu-in-Round-Old-Work-Ceiling-Box-B618RR/100404072



This is hands down the easiest combo in the world!  I was so amazed on how straight forward and how little work was involved with this. 

I bought 5-6-inch Can Disks with 4-inch work ceiling box.  Turned out amazing.  Sits perfectly flush with the ceiling since you can really tighten them up good.

Thank you so much for this advise!  

Before:





After (so far)


----------



## Sparky617

Thanks for the update.  Glad it worked out for you.  I really like that product for ease of installation and low clearance requirements.


----------



## Avant

Turns out i had about 4 feet of clearance one I opened it up.  Didn't even have to drill through any Joists which is nice. 

Thanks again.  I will post once all done and painted with the new crown molding.


----------



## Avant

Almost done!  Gotta do the molding up to the ceiling.  Caulk all gaps and paint.


----------



## Snoonyb

Avant said:


> Turns out i had about 4 feet of clearance one I opened it up.  Didn't even have to drill through any Joists which is nice.



While you have opted for the ease and conveniences, in the trades I am not afforded that luxury, especially in bathrooms and kitchens.

In those two application, in particular, lighting is very important, as is allowing for versatility in the selection of lamping, which your selected fixture do not.

Your project is proceeding nicely, so keep up the attention to detail.


----------



## slownsteady

Avant: did you take down your pix? I can't see any. Anyone able to see them besides me?


----------



## Avant

Nope, I can see them.  Try now.


----------



## nealtw

Avant said:


> Nope, I can see them. Try now.


 I just see little black squares.


----------



## Avant

weird.  Try a different browser.  they should work.


----------



## Avant

I am trying to find crow molding that I can do on the inside that goes up to the ceiling.  Something like this.  Anyone know how to piece this together?


----------



## Avant

This is how I want it to look.


----------



## havasu

Looks like they just used multiple moldings.


----------



## Snoonyb

What you "want" is a box, case and crown, which is straight forward, cut, fit, nail, prime and paint.


----------



## nealtw

The last picture is what Snoonyb said

1 x 6 or what fits, a case molding like for a window and a crown molding.


----------



## Avant

Makes sense, 

Currently I have a base molding on the bottom part.  Then just get a case molding to go up then mount the crown on top of that to the ceiling?


----------



## Avant

Btw, it really help once I figured out the difference between base, case and crown molding. 

Casing is a type of molding, typically used to trim the perimeter of windows and doors. Casing is typically less wide (tall?), but thicker than base molding.

Base molding (or baseboard) is a type of molding, which is applied where the wall and floor meet.

Crown molding (or crowns) is a type of molding, which is applied where the wall and ceiling meet.


----------



## nealtw

It always helps to understand what others are talking about.
You can do what ever you want and if it looks good when it is done you did it right.

In my book there is only one rule. Look at windows or doors, the case molding is always set back an 1/8 or 1/4 inch because lining 2 pieces up to get a flat joint never seems to work or look good.


----------



## nealtw

When it comes to cutting crown, consider the table of you saw ( chop saw) or the floor in an angle cutting box is the ceiling and the piece will have to be held at the same angle as it will be at when nailed up.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QpnWgGNtOk[/ame]


----------



## Avant

Forgot to post the finished product.  Thanks for all the help guys.  I love how it turned out.

Pics:


----------



## nealtw

That looks really good.


----------



## Avant

Thanks!  The ceiling was pretty bad when I pulled the old lighting down.  Had to level it all out.  I am pretty happy how it turned out.  My first DIY at the new house!


----------



## nealtw

Well now she will never let up.:thbup:


----------



## JoeD

Can't see any images.


----------



## Avant

Should be able to once you are logged in.


----------



## nealtw

JoeD said:


> Can't see any images.



When I am on AOL  I see them fine but when I am on Explorer I do not see them.
Just little black squares


----------



## slownsteady

I can't see them on Firefox/Mac


----------



## nealtw

I'll stop complaining about AOL.


----------



## afjes_2016

I use Firefox also and can't see them either.
My opinion of AOL; forum rules forbid :nono:  language like that to be used.


----------



## nealtw

afjes_2016 said:


> I use Firefox also and can't see them either.
> My opinion of AOL; forum rules forbid :nono:  language like that to be used.



I was seeing all his photos on AOL. but |I had to replace that and now I lost it too. I have been looking for some setting that might change that.


----------



## mabloodhound

I can see his pictures on page 3 but all of the others are a (-) symbol on Firefox.  I logged in but same thing.  Why are page 3 OK but not the others?


----------



## JoeD

I can't see them either. The invisible ones are google user content. The others link to somewhere else. Probably has them set to private.


----------

